# UMF Freddy Team 2010



## bonny-m (10. Oktober 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/UMF-Freddy-T...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item45fdad2d17


----------



## bonny-m (17. Oktober 2011)

bonny-m schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/UMF-Freddy-T...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item45fdad2d17


 

Auktion läuft noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonny-m (19. Oktober 2011)

bonny-m schrieb:


> Auktion läuft noch


 

Noch 24 Std. 

bei vollem Kaufpreis kostenloser Versand


----------

